# what shoes for flat pedals size 15



## BDbike (Dec 13, 2007)

I sis post this question in the apparel forum but thought this forum might be better. 

"Looking for some good shoes to ride with my flat pedals. I bought some vp Harrier pedals the widest biggest platform I could find. I am trying to practice jumping and drops without being clipped in and cheating on my form. I am having trouble finding shoes size 15. 5.10 only goes to size 14 and many other shoes for biking only go to 13. Does anyone have any recommendations?"

I have currently been riding with lowtop hiking shoes but they don't seem to grip very well.


----------



## LongviewTx (Aug 9, 2007)

Man, you are screwed! I wanted to suggest indoor soccer shoes. I use an Adidas brand and love them. The thinner sole provides for more feel and a good "mating" surface to my platform pedals. They lace up tight and are light weight. BUT, I searched all the manufactures and, as you said, NOBODY goes past US Size 13.5 or 14. Good Luck in your search.


----------



## IceBuerg (Apr 7, 2015)

I wear a 15, as well, and as stated before, we are screwed. I actually wear running shoes that are meant for big dudes (Brooks Beast), and they seem fine, if maybe a bit heavy. Etnies make some size 15 skate shoes that I've used in the past, and they weren't that bad, either. Good luck, man!


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

try searching jenson usa by size...euro size 48 is a size 15 , according to the zappos conversion chart.

I've found shimano shoes run true to size.

Shimano SH-AM41 MTB Shoes > Apparel > Shoes and Footwear > Men's Footwear | Jenson USA

Shoe Size Conversion | Zappos.com

found these also.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0CBDGB6T0NMPRBD15V7C

Indoor soccer shoes might work , like mentioned above...
another alternative is to go clipless , you may find spd shoes in your size.
one of the main reasons I went clipless is because of the large selection of shoes...you're not stuck wearing 5/10's.


----------



## IceBuerg (Apr 7, 2015)

johnD said:


> try searching jenson usa by size...euro size 48 is a size 15 , according to the zappos conversion chart.
> 
> I've found shimano shoes run true to size.
> 
> ...


I know this isn't my thread, but thanks for that info! I might try those shimanos.


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

IceBuerg said:


> I know this isn't my thread, but thanks for that info! I might try those shimanos.


same shoes the Atherton's ride on the downhill circuit.


----------



## nzerk (Sep 12, 2015)

I wear a 15 in Nike and the 14 five tens fit pretty comfortably after a few rides. Prior to that I was wearing merrel trail running shoes but my 50/50's tore the bottoms up really quick.


----------



## SphincterBoy (Sep 14, 2011)

nzerk said:


> I wear a 15 in Nike and the 14 five tens fit pretty comfortably after a few rides.


Nike's run small, so you're probably a 14 in most brands.

I thanked God when my feet stopped growing at 14. Finding shoes in 14 is hard, but really a ***** after that. Good luck!


----------



## BDbike (Dec 13, 2007)

I find the most 48 are to small I think a us 15 is more like a size 50. I have shimano M087 clipless shoes size 50 on vp adventure pedals. The shimano shoes last about one riding season since they bust out at the seams I have gone through a couple of pairs. I had a pair of sidi which do last and last but they are kind of like ice skates on the New England granite. I might try the five tens if they don't work then my brother gets some new shoes.


----------



## FloSchmidt1975 (Jul 1, 2018)

I'm new to this and I have a foot length of 11.3 inches and have a pretty wide feet. What shoe size and shoe type would you recommend for me?


----------

